# Edward Gorey house pics



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I was tinkering with the idea of making some screensaver pictures, I hope I can figure out how to actually get them on my kindle eventually lol, but I thought I would post some of the pics I took at the Edward Gorey house. Feel free to comment if I posted this incorrectly  Now I am going to work on some pics on my kitties and my greyhound.

Edward Gorey was a strange one but I loved all the odd bits about his home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool pics!  Some would make great screensavers for the Kindle.  I feel kinda stupid though, who is Edward Gorey?   I could search, I know, and maybe I',m the only one who doesn't know, but just in case...  

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorey was a comic artist and illustrator.  He created (along with many other things) The Addams Family in a series of comic panels.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Edward Gorey was an illustrator who did really unique artwork, he is probably most known for doing the artwork for the show Mystery which as on PBS when I was a kid. He wrote and illustrated very strange but interesting books, I just came across that you can read some of them on google books:

http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=uQe2a18Ly6wC&dq=edward+gorey&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=KOXDxRS6tC&sig=F9SuvFe06HBmiD_TXHkiKE8A7Ow&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=16&ct=result#PPT15,M1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now that you both had said that, it sounds familiar.  Can't remember anything anymore!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy:  See my two latest screensavers.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

V. cool, scathach. I like his sense of humor ... at least I hope that is all tongue in cheek. I thought the lye bottle was made into a soap dispenser at first glance. *light bulb* hmmm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Is that Amy on the stairs?


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Gorey just had the most weirdest things in his home.  I have a picture of a hatchet on the kitchen mantle next to a cute wooden cat thing... just seemed strange to have a hatchet in the kitchen so I had to take a picture of it.  It was definitely a great place to visit if your up on the Cape


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Edward Gorey was an illustrator who did really unique artwork, he is probably most known for doing the artwork for the show Mystery which as on PBS when I was a kid.


Still is!!

Ann


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Edward Gorey was an illustrator who did really unique artwork, he is probably most known for doing the artwork for the show Mystery which as on PBS when I was a kid. He wrote and illustrated very strange but interesting books, I just came across that you can read some of them on google books:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=uQe2a18Ly6wC&dq=edward+gorey&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=KOXDxRS6tC&sig=F9SuvFe06HBmiD_TXHkiKE8A7Ow&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=16&ct=result#PPT15,M1


Thanks for the link, Scathach.


----------



## Hannah (Dec 19, 2008)

great pictures!!

I've been an Edward Gorey fan since I was a kid - inherited drawings and first editions of some of his books,
which were well fought over by my brother and I. 

Thanks for posting!


----------

